# Info



## pippa2012 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Honeybee

The law requires the registrar to put the surrogate's husband on the birth certificate, as he is the legal father until your parental order is granted. Not all registrars are fully up to speed with the procedures in surrogacy situations, so from time to time the wrong thing does get recorded, but it is an incorrect birth registration and open to challenge. While it's tempting to try and get the IF on the first birth certificate (and it sounds like the couple you spoke to got through the system without too much difficulty) having the wrong thing on the birth certificate could seriously complicate your parental order application - I know of at least one which ended up taking much longer than it should have done because the court and parental order reporter got thoroughly confused about who the parents were and who needed to consent to the parental order. The worst case scenario is that the proper consents would not be taken from the surrogate's husband and that could then create an argument that the parental order was improperly granted, making it challengeable in the future. As painful as it is, in the majority of cases, the best way of dealing with things is to register the birth certificate in the 'wrong' names and just to wait for everything to get sorted out properly when your parental order is granted.

Hopefully one day we will have a more enlightened legal system! 

There is lots more info about parental orders, birth certificates etc on our website, which you've probably already found if you're doing your homework but which if not you might find helpful.

Best of luck

Natalie

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

